# conductor insulation melted adjacent to breaker



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Check the stab of that breaker. Check that breaker. Check how loose the conductor terminal of that breaker was. Check the terminals at the ac receptacle outlet, and any splices in the circuit. Check the wire size vs the rated load of the circuit. Loose connection at the breaker is the most likely cause of what you are seeing. Probably a good idea to replace the circuit breaker, and if you are still a bit unsure of your branch circuit, megger test it. Last - you could put an ark fault breaker in.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, loose connection at breaker. Check to see that screw will go all the way in and out loosely; no binding along the way.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Usually a bad connection nearby, either at the breaker terminals, within the breaker itself, or bad connection at the buss bar stabs.

I've even encountered situations where the wire missed the lug on the breaker, and just laid there next to it for years before coming loose enough to cause similar damage.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Remove and replace - my work does not melt. (Well most of it)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

1) replace the breaker
2) cut the conductor back to a point where the insulation strips off easily, and nut a new piece on (heat cooks the insulation to the wire, even if the insulation isn't visibly burned)
3) write up bill.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Remove and replace - my work does not melt. (Well most of it)


Bra, you working in the quarter again!


----------



## KAV (Sep 24, 2013)

*"nutting a new piece to repair burnt wire"*



MDShunk said:


> 1) replace the breaker
> 2) cut the conductor back to a point where the insulation strips off easily, and nut a new piece on (heat cooks the insulation to the wire, even if the insulation isn't visibly burned)
> 3) write up bill.


Is this ok to "nut a new piece on"? I don't have enough slack to simply cut off burnt section and reattach. Problem I face was a loose connection. FYI... I replaced breaker just in case and tightened every connection in the panel. Thanks for quick reply!!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

As for the wire nuts in the panel, you sure can. See 373-8 in the NEC.
However it doesn't look good, especially in new work since it indicates that somebody did a boo-boo

​


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

KAV said:


> Is this ok to "nut a new piece on"? I don't have enough slack to simply cut off burnt section and reattach. Problem I face was a loose connection. FYI... I replaced breaker just in case and tightened every connection in the panel. Thanks for quick reply!!


Yes, like MD says. Just use a wirenut to extend with some new wire.


----------

